# ROTM August 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats Evilgoat06! Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------

